# Statins



## nonethewiser (Feb 13, 2020)

Had call from gp surgery to say must come in to see Dr to discuss statins, asked what about them as don't take em, receptionist couldn't say anymore than that so booked in for 2 weeks time.

Thing is cholesterol is all good as is bp, never has been issue, so wondering what reason they want to discuss statins, age possibly or time living with condition,  best be good one cause don't want to take otherwise.


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 13, 2020)

I've got the same. According to the message I received it was to do with my age (I'm 43) and they are offered to over 40's. I'm going to see my GP in a couple of weeks to see what they say.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Feb 14, 2020)

I am a believer in them. In my view they slow/stop plaque formation that lead to CVD and PAD. I now have both. Type IIs (especially if overweight/obese) are even more prone to this. Side effects are often overstated especially on the web!


----------



## grovesy (Feb 14, 2020)

MikeyBikey said:


> I am a believer in them. In my view they slow/stop plaque formation that lead to CVD and PAD. I now have both. Type IIs (especially if overweight/obese) are even more prone to this. Side effects are often overstated especially on the web!


No they are not over stated if you have had the side effects.


----------



## MikeyBikey (Feb 14, 2020)

grovesy said:


> No they are not over stated if you have had the side effects.



I accept a small percentage of people do have side effects but then others suffer side effects with different drugs. There are a number of statins to try so if one does not suit another might. I had to change statin from Rouvastatin to Atorvastatin. The web seems to have a number of dubious "experts" with an anti-statin agenda!


----------



## Felinia (Feb 14, 2020)

I was told by my GP that all diabetics should take statins to get their total cholesterol under 4.  So at 3.6 Stitch147 I would have thought you were fine unless you have a heart condition as well.  And regarding the side effects of statins, I know many people put on them and all bar one reported side effects ranging from mild to severe.  In some medical conditions, the benefits far outweigh the side effects, so it depends on whether you can live with them.
However, my own side effects had built up over 18 months, and were described as the worst the surgery had seen, (constant grinding pain, bloating, spreading rash, swollen feet, ankles, calves, depression, sleeplessness and worst of all, total faecal incontinence and loss of sensation).  Sorry to be graphic but it took me 9 months before they completely subsided after I was taken off them.  My friend was found wandering in the street suffering from dizziness and memory loss within 48 hours of starting them and promptly taken off them as well.  
My latest GP did some research into alternatives to statins to lower my cholesterol - there are alternatives called fibrates - but found they were also contra-indicated in my case, due to my other medical conditions.  So Catch 22, but I have managed to reduce from 7.8 to 5.4 by diet and Benecol which I take daily (and count the carbs!!).


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Feb 14, 2020)

MikeyBikey said:


> I accept a small percentage of people do have side effects but then others suffer side effects with different drugs.



I think they're overrepresented on the web, but likely underestimated in the research. And it seems quite plausible that side effects are more common in people taking more than one drug at a time (which is just about anyone taking statins) since those sorts of interactions aren't well studied.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 14, 2020)

MikeyBikey said:


> I accept a small percentage of people do have side effects but then others suffer side effects with different drugs. There are a number of statins to try so if one does not suit another might. I had to change statin from Rouvastatin to Atorvastatin. The web seems to have a number of dubious "experts" with an anti-statin agenda!


I was tried on differnt ones, as I have no CVD or PAD, too me it was not worth .


----------



## Pine Marten (Feb 14, 2020)

I used to take Simvastatin, but one day I started to get horrible aches and pains in my joints. I mentioned it to a friend, who said, 'Ah, statins...', so I saw my GP who said the same. She prescribed Atorvastatin instead and since then I've had no trouble.

If it's recommended more for older peeps, then I confess that I'll be 70 in 10 days . Though I only admit to being 29


----------



## nonethewiser (Feb 14, 2020)

See statins is contentious subject, will wait to see what  Dr has to say, right now cant see reason for them.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 14, 2020)

Yes you need to have the conversation  and then make your mind up what is right for you.


----------



## DaveB (Feb 14, 2020)

My wife was prescribed full dose statins by her stupid GP when she had had Hep A (on her records). Within 2 days she had very serious liver pain and had to stop. For some people these are a dangerous drug which can cause muscle decomposition.


----------



## Felinia (Feb 14, 2020)

DaveB said:


> My wife was prescribed full dose statins by her stupid GP when she had had Hep A (on her records). Within 2 days she had very serious liver pain and had to stop. For some people these are a dangerous drug which can cause muscle decomposition.


Yes, that's what happened to my bowel muscles  - they simply stopped working properly.  What I said to my doctor was "if that's what statins do to my bowel muscles, what are they doing to my heart muscle?"


----------



## Ljc (Feb 14, 2020)

I need to take Atorvastatin as my Cholesterol was high esp my LDL and I have PAD , Their is also hear trouble in close family.
The time before last my DN wanted me to increase my statin dose as her wards, it’s  bit high .
I forget all the numbers now, but my total cholesterol was 4.5 .  I refused to increase the dose.

My advise to you @nonethewiser is start doing your research now.
Look up the NICE guidelines for statins before you see your Gp, then do some more research and ask questions on here too . 
Oh make sure you get a full breakdown of all the lipids not just , the total cholesterol or just the high density lipids (HDL) or the low ones (LDL);
In my non medical opinion if you don’t have any risk factors and your cholesterol levels are all in the good range then it is really up to you whether you take them or not. Bearing in mind that these are powerful medications.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Feb 15, 2020)

NICE has a nice (sorry) statin-decision explainer: https://www.nice.org.uk/guidance/cg181/resources/patient-decision-aid-pdf-243780159 

I'd really recommend going thru this before talking with doc.

The most important thing is the personal risk assessment - what are your individual chances of having some kind of bad CV thing over the next 10 years? And then:how much will the various things you can change reduce the risk? (improving BP, improving cholesterol, quitting smoking etc).

If improving cholesterol looks like it will have a big impact for you, then what kind of improvement would you expect to see from taking a statin versus what kind of possible side effect?

NICE says yr do should go through all this with you and arrive at a joint, informed decision about what to do.

This is the tool NICE says doctors should use to help assess risk for people without existing clinical conditions: https://qrisk.org/2017/  It's just an aide and shouldn't replace informed individual medical assessment but it's based on a ton of evidence for getting a general picture and it's largely consistent with similar tools developed in the US and elsewhere.

Once again, yr doc should go through this tool with you.

For people who do have an existing condition - CVD, PAD, CAD - the tool isn't appropriate; we go straight into the "high risk" category, advised to go on max dosage statin (at least on the guidelines I follow) no matter what. Again, this is based on a ton of evidence which has certainly convinced me. 

I have PAD and I take the max dosage of what I think is the strongest statin. Like most people, I don't have any side effects from it.


----------



## KARNAK (Feb 15, 2020)

I have tried three different statins and each time became very ill, yet most people I know who take them are ok. Do your research and make your own decision doc can only advise you to take them but must give you a reason for you to decide, hope it all works out for you @nonethewiser.


----------



## Neens (Feb 15, 2020)

@Felinia ....sorry to hear the problems you and your friend had. Massive trauma.
I know we get cholesterol from meat, eggs and full fat dairy products so I imagined being mindful of how much of these I have would possibly help reduce mine which was tested high (I can't remember exact figure without checking notes) but when retested  a month after diagnosis and LCHF diet - it had gone down and was 5.7 which DN said was still higher than she wanted. 
She has mentioned Statins to me from the very first appointment and I have a friend who was very negatively effected by them, which scared me off a lot. I can't in my line of work manage an income if anything happens and the side effects listed can be severe. She had massive memory loss and difficulties processing language to the point of not being able to communicate. Not to mention very emotional outbursts.
I don't use any butter or spread as I rarely use bread products although DN recommended 1 x piece of wholemeal bread weekly (for fibre) but I just use peanut butter on it or mayonnaise if making half a sandwich. Just wondering what I need to do/avoid to lower cholesterol naturally? What are fibrates? Presumed the Benecol was one of these little drinks but having looked it up seems to be plant based spread?

@Eddy Edson thanks for the link.

@nonethewiser good luck, something to definitely talk through with your Dr, go armed with pro/cons and questions and ask what would happen if... / alternative methods... hopefully you with either be okay on them or not need to take them. Some people are absolutely fine on them.
Thanks for also posting about something that concerns a lot of us when it first gets mentioned.
Good luck.


----------



## DaveB (Feb 15, 2020)

Neens said:


> @Felinia ....sorry to hear the problems you and your friend had. Massive trauma.
> I know we get cholesterol from meat, eggs and full fat dairy products so I imagined being mindful of how much of these I have would possibly help reduce mine which was tested high (I can't remember exact figure without checking notes) but when retested  a month after diagnosis and LCHF diet - it had gone down and was 5.7 which DN said was still higher than she wanted.
> She has mentioned Statins to me from the very first appointment and I have a friend who was very negatively effected by them, which scared me off a lot. I can't in my line of work manage an income if anything happens and the side effects listed can be severe. She had massive memory loss and difficulties processing language to the point of not being able to communicate. Not to mention very emotional outbursts.
> I don't use any butter or spread as I rarely use bread products although DN recommended 1 x piece of wholemeal bread weekly (for fibre) but I just use peanut butter on it or mayonnaise if making half a sandwich. Just wondering what I need to do/avoid to lower cholesterol naturally? What are fibrates? Presumed the Benecol was one of these little drinks but having looked it up seems to be plant based spread?
> ...


Hi. My understanding is that most of our blood cholesterol is produced by the liver and the fat you eat has relatively little impact. The recommendation to have a low fat diet etc keeping the cholesterol down is highly suspect.


----------



## Felinia (Feb 15, 2020)

Neens said:


> @Felinia ....sorry to hear the problems you and your friend had. Massive trauma.
> I know we get cholesterol from meat, eggs and full fat dairy products so I imagined being mindful of how much of these I have would possibly help reduce mine which was tested high (I can't remember exact figure without checking notes) but when retested  a month after diagnosis and LCHF diet - it had gone down and was 5.7 which DN said was still higher than she wanted.
> She has mentioned Statins to me from the very first appointment and I have a friend who was very negatively effected by them, which scared me off a lot. I can't in my line of work manage an income if anything happens and the side effects listed can be severe. She had massive memory loss and difficulties processing language to the point of not being able to communicate. Not to mention very emotional outbursts.
> I don't use any butter or spread as I rarely use bread products although DN recommended 1 x piece of wholemeal bread weekly (for fibre) but I just use peanut butter on it or mayonnaise if making half a sandwich. Just wondering what I need to do/avoid to lower cholesterol naturally? What are fibrates? Presumed the Benecol was one of these little drinks but having looked it up seems to be plant based spread?
> ...


Sounds like your friend had the same symptoms my friend had.  I was told that about 75% of all cholesterol production is a natural function of the liver, so for some it can be impossible to reduce levels by diet.  In fact I would not be surprised if most of the population have a natural liver produced level above 4.  Cholesterol is needed to make the brain function properly, I believe.  I have my low carb slice dry - no spread.  My Benecol is the mini cholesterol lowering drink.  I have that rather than the supermarket own brands as it is smaller so has less carbs.  If you Google Bezafibrate it will tell you what the drug is, it is one of the fibrate family.


----------



## steven (Feb 16, 2020)

I was put on Atorvastatin after a vasovagal syncope, several years ago.  

[The only side effect being ✻surreal dreams✻  ..last night, a worm-like creature with a tiger's face, turned into a tiger cub  ..some magic realism for me there, in an otherwise orthodox life]

My cholesterol numbers 'are absolutely fine'  ..sez the practice nurse  ..which is all I need to know.


----------



## missclb (Feb 16, 2020)

Yep, I'm afraid being in your 40s and being diabetic means they want to start that conversation with you. My HDL 'good' cholesterol is 2.26 but my new surgery want me to consider statins too. I'm mulling it over, but right now, I'm inclined to steer clear.


----------



## nonethewiser (Feb 16, 2020)

Appreciate feedback from all & additional info, shall see whats said.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 16, 2020)

I had the memory problems - I was very very scared because I thought the doc would diagnose Alzheimer's.  When mid sentence one day I could not remember my only sister's name (I'd only had her for 58 years at that time so that terrified me) I'd had enough. By then I'd lost my job - I was losing complete days when I promised to do things and then hadn't done them and because forgotten things were forever rearing their ugly heads I always had to check everything I did at least twice and frankly - I just couldn't cope with anything.  Yes I 'took' insulin but I didn't see how it could be that really; and I took two different tablets - both supposed to be preventative at the time - BP and a statin.  It must be one of them because they are the only 'different' thing I'm doing now that I haven't always done.  So at bedtime I did eeny meeny miny mo to pick which one to try stopping to take first and the statin (had been changed to Simvastatin as Atorvastatin was too expensive for the NHS) happened to 'win' so I tried giving that up first.

Memory improved within a fortnight really though it took quite a lot more weeks to get back to where it should have been and reliably stay there.

We're all going to die - dying is a Fact of Life! so if I die of something statins might have possibly prevented on my own head be it - though it's difficult to see on whose except that dead person's head, their death rests on anyway?.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Feb 16, 2020)

trophywench said:


> I had the memory problems - I was very very scared because I thought the doc would diagnose Alzheimer's.  When mid sentence one day I could not remember my only sister's name (I'd only had her for 58 years at that time so that terrified me) I'd had enough. By then I'd lost my job - I was losing complete days when I promised to do things and then hadn't done them and because forgotten things were forever rearing their ugly heads I always had to check everything I did at least twice and frankly - I just couldn't cope with anything.  Yes I 'took' insulin but I didn't see how it could be that really; and I took two different tablets - both supposed to be preventative at the time - BP and a statin.  It must be one of them because they are the only 'different' thing I'm doing now that I haven't always done.  So at bedtime I did eeny meeny miny mo to pick which one to try stopping to take first and the statin (had been changed to Simvastatin as Atorvastatin was too expensive for the NHS) happened to 'win' so I tried giving that up first.
> 
> Memory improved within a fortnight really though it took quite a lot more weeks to get back to where it should have been and reliably stay there.
> 
> We're all going to die - dying is a Fact of Life! so if I die of something statins might have possibly prevented on my own head be it - though it's difficult to see on whose except that dead person's head, their death rests on anyway?.



FWIW, some of the studies suggest lipophilic statins like ator and sim might be more of an issue for memory loss etc than hydrophilic ones like rosu, perhaps because they supposedly cross the blood-brain barrier more easily & might screw up brain cholesterol.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 17, 2020)

I attempted to discuss same with my GP once Eddy, I said I've been told that some of them do cross the blood/brain barrier and some apparently don't hence if you really want me to consider taking one again, you will need to tell me which one or ones absolutely don't cross it.  Which one or ones is it then?  He just looked at me and said I can't possibly tell you that.  I replied well in that case I can't possibly seriously consider it then.

And there it was left.  And there its stayed ever since!


----------



## Eddy Edson (Feb 17, 2020)

trophywench said:


> I attempted to discuss same with my GP once Eddy, I said I've been told that some of them do cross the blood/brain barrier and some apparently don't hence if you really want me to consider taking one again, you will need to tell me which one or ones absolutely don't cross it.  Which one or ones is it then?  He just looked at me and said I can't possibly tell you that.  I replied well in that case I can't possibly seriously consider it then.
> 
> And there it was left.  And there its stayed ever since!



Again FWIW, this recent review is interesting on the question: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5830056/

And not to be nanny-Eddy, but with PAD/claudication ....


----------



## Robin (May 10, 2020)

nonethewiser said:


> Had call from gp surgery to say must come in to see Dr to discuss statins, asked what about them as don't take em, receptionist couldn't say anymore than that so booked in for 2 weeks time.
> 
> Thing is cholesterol is all good as is bp, never has been issue, so wondering what reason they want to discuss statins, age possibly or time living with condition, best be good one cause don't want to take otherwise


I’ve just had the same conversation with my GP. Seems that NICE want all Type 1s over 40, or who have had diabetes for more than 10 years, to take them.
What did you decide in the end?
GP told me to go away and do some research, so I have. 
All I’ve come up with specifically regarding Type 1, is that 
1) We know Type 1s have more cardiac issues and die earlier than the general population.
2) We need to do more research to find out why.
3) In the meantime, go away and take statins, you never know, it might help!
I'm unwilling to go back on them, I tried once before, and got pains in my arms and legs. My GP (a new one, I’ve not actually seen her in the flesh) was very insistant on the phone that she could find me one that didn’t cause side effects, but...
My BP is fine, Cholesterol ratios optimal, though total is 6.0. No family history of heart disease. Both my parents lived to their mid-ninieties, with increasingly failing faculties, until the only healthy bit left of them was that their hearts were still beating.


----------



## SueEK (May 10, 2020)

I take Atorvastatin following having plaque removal from an artery (plus aspirin). Have had no problems; however my memory is appalling (though has been since before taking them) which has got worse. Wonder if this could be the cause. I am 58, early (ish) dementia in the family.  Never married the two up before


----------



## Ivostas66 (May 10, 2020)

When diagnosed just over two years ago (at the age of 42) my cholesterol was just over 5. I was told by my consultant that if I wasn't diabetic that 'score' would be perfectly fine, but could cause problems in the future for a diabetic. High cholesterol runs in my Mums side of the family. My Nan and a couple of her sisters suffered strokes as well as 'mild' heart attacks when they were in their 80s. My Nan was active and physically fit well into her 90s (her time in the ATS during WWII meant that she had a fairly regimented schedule starting at 6 each day throughout her life, even when she was in her care home). Statins dragged her cholesterol down from double figures and potentially saved her. My Mums cholesterol was checked after my Nan had her stroke and it was around 7. She's been on statins ever since without side effects and when she asked her doctor if she could come off them he replied "only if you want to risk a stroke like other members of your family". I'm on Atorvastatin, but my dose of 40 was recently reduced to 20 as my cholesterol is currently 2.6. I am unaware of side effects, but my wife has said that when my BG is low my memory isn't great. Not sure if it's a hypo or a statin side effect as I have been on statins since diabetes diagnosis.


----------



## Robin (May 10, 2020)

Matt J said:


> I am unaware of side effects, but my wife has said that when my BG is low my memory isn't great. Not sure if it's a hypo or a statin side effect as I have been on statins since diabetes diagnosis.


Sounds like the hypo effect, my brain always slows right down if my BG is low, I can’t get my thoughts in order, and I start tripping over my words. Its hard to tell if side effects are due to medication. OH started statins because of an 'event' and I sometimes think he’s not good at processing instructions these days, but it might be the result of 35 years of marriage!


----------



## Ivostas66 (May 11, 2020)

Robin said:


> Sounds like the hypo effect, my brain always slows right down if my BG is low, I can’t get my thoughts in order, and I start tripping over my words. Its hard to tell if side effects are due to medication. OH started statins because of an 'event' and I sometimes think he’s not good at processing instructions these days, but it might be the result of 35 years of marriage!



I have also attributed it to having a 3 year old who hasn't been sleeping well during lockdown and so our sleep patterns are all over the place! She woke 3 times on Saturday night, but then slept through from 7pm until 6:30am last night!


----------



## nonethewiser (May 11, 2020)

Robin said:


> I’ve just had the same conversation with my GP. Seems that NICE want all Type 1s over 40, or who have had diabetes for more than 10 years, to take them.
> What did you decide in the end?
> GP told me to go away and do some research, so I have.
> All I’ve come up with specifically regarding Type 1, is that
> ...



All on hold Robin.

Had bloods taken in April, total cholesterol 4.2 with ratios all good, Dr was supposed to be contacting me week after but never heard owt, expect coronovirus has put things on hold.

Due to crisis diabetes appointment at hospital was cancelled last week, from diabetes perspective intended to ask Consultants view on things, just going to hold off for now.


----------



## Robin (May 11, 2020)

nonethewiser said:


> All on hold Robin.
> 
> Had bloods taken in April, total cholesterol 4.2 with ratios all good, Dr was supposed to be contacting me week after but never heard owt, expect coronovirus has put things on hold.
> 
> Due to crisis diabetes appointment at hospital was cancelled last week, from diabetes perspective intended to ask Consultants view on things, just going to hold off for now.


Thank you. I've also had a hospital appointment cancelled. I asked for it mainly so I could request the Libre on prescription ( I currently self fund) but was going to take the opportunity to discuss my regime generally. I think I will add Statins to the list of things to discuss when I eventually get a rescheduled appointment, and tell my GP I’ve put them on hold for the time being.


----------



## mikeyB (May 11, 2020)

I used to take Simvastatin. Quite early in my Diabetes career, the top limit was 5.0 total cholesterol. When I got down to 3.1 with good ratios I stopped them. I'm still quite low,  no worries, so I see no need to take them. Unlike most people, I know what's going to cause my death eventually.


----------



## nonethewiser (Jul 21, 2020)

Robin said:


> I’ve just had the same conversation with my GP. Seems that NICE want all Type 1s over 40, or who have had diabetes for more than 10 years, to take them.
> What did you decide in the end?
> GP told me to go away and do some research, so I have.
> All I’ve come up with specifically regarding Type 1, is that
> ...



Spoken with Consultant today, despite cholesterol being normal they think I should take statin to reduce risk of heart attack stroke, did Qrisk taking into consideration all factors, score was 20 which is high apparently.

Says side effects are few & usually occur in first 6 weeks, if need be can change to alternative if they occur, even stop them.  All things considered going to take prescription, dont want to put myself at heightened risk of heart attack stroke, seen the damage they cause & how they ruin lives.


----------



## Gappy (Jul 21, 2020)

My doctors have noted my reluctance to take statins. A couple of years ago I reluctantly started taking them, found that my vision was awful. I had to have the newspaper at full arms length to read it. So I stopped them and haven't had much opposition from the doctor so must be doing ok. Of 11 people I know only 1 hasn't had problems. So there is the risk/ reward decision to be made- I'm having another test soon so probably another discussion!


----------



## Felinia (Jul 22, 2020)

My bitter experience was that if you have a bad reaction to one statin, you will have an equally bad reaction to others.  I tried 3 different ones over a period of 18 months and had what my GP surgery described as "the worst side effects they had seen" from anyone on statins.  My notes are now marked "severely reactive to statins".  That still doesn't stop every GP from trying to get me to take them again, so I tell them quite bluntly I would rather have quality of life than quantity.  Good luck if you can find one that doesn't give you side effects.


----------



## grovesy (Jul 22, 2020)

Felinia said:


> My bitter experience was that if you have a bad reaction to one statin, you will have an equally bad reaction to others.  I tried 3 different ones over a period of 18 months and had what my GP surgery described as "the worst side effects they had seen" from anyone on statins.  My notes are now marked "severely reactive to statins".  That still doesn't stop every GP from trying to get me to take them again, so I tell them quite bluntly I would rather have quality of life than quantity.  Good luck if you can find one that doesn't give you side effects.


I too tried a couple of different ones, did not find one that suited me.


----------



## Drummer (Jul 24, 2020)

Although I have definitely recovered after taking statins for about 5 weeks back in 2016 in that I am learning new things, I am still discovering that I have forgotten things - I have a beautiful silk embroidery that I can't remember how to complete, and I remember that I remembered things but I can't recall the original any more. I have photographs of people I don't know.
My mother in law lived for many years in a care home, gradually forgetting everything. She was a diabetic and prescribed Metformin and a statin and I do wonder now just how much of the problem was the tablets.


----------



## nonethewiser (Jul 31, 2020)

So 1 week in taking statin no side effects so far, take it late evening which consultant advised.

In way feel better for taking it knowing that it has anti inflammatory properties & will lessen chances of heart attack stroke occuring, usually active & eat mostly healthy food so every little helps, will keep updated.


----------



## Felinia (Jul 31, 2020)

nonethewiser said:


> So 1 week in taking statin no side effects so far, take it late evening which consultant advised.
> 
> In way feel better for taking it knowing that it has anti inflammatory properties & will lessen chances of heart attack stroke occuring, usually active & eat mostly healthy food so every little helps, will keep updated.


I'll keep my fingers crossed for you, but it took a month before my 1st symptoms started, and my cousin is now beginning to notice joint pain and fatigue symptoms after taking them for over a year.


----------



## nonethewiser (Aug 1, 2020)

Felinia said:


> I'll keep my fingers crossed for you, but it took a month before my 1st symptoms started, and my cousin is now beginning to notice joint pain and fatigue symptoms after taking them for over a year.



Thanks, hoping  no side effects occur further down road.

Seems like most drugs majority can tolerate them others not so, just like food suppose.


----------



## ianf0ster (Aug 1, 2020)

Yes, it is thought that up to 70% of people can theoretically tolerate statins.
However the figures for people keeping on taking them after several years is below 50%, so even  that 'tolerate' them are probably not free from side effects. 

On a personal note, I would rather die quickly like my dad than live for many years with Statin side effects etc that made me wish I was dead, in the hope of living an extra 1.7 days.

Statins do reduce Cardio deaths (a tiny amount), they do reduce LDL, but they do not reduce all cause mortality. 
I thought about that and made my own decision.


----------



## Felinia (Aug 1, 2020)

ianf0ster said:


> Yes, it is thought that up to 70% of people can theoretically tolerate statins.
> However the figures for people keeping on taking them after several years is below 50%, so even  that 'tolerate' them are probably not free from side effects.
> 
> On a personal note, I would rather die quickly like my dad than live for many years with Statin side effects etc that made me wish I was dead, in the hope of living an extra 1.7 days.
> ...


Yes, just like me.  I had no quality of life, being a housebound, incontinent, pain racked, bloated wreck.  It took a year to recover from the side effects.  Also I took the view that the heart is a muscle, and if statins had such a bad effect on my bowel and other muscles, what were they really doing to my heart muscle?  But it's an individual choice, and for some people like my cousin, it's actually the lesser of the evils.  She had brain surgery and has no choice.


----------



## nonethewiser (Aug 14, 2020)

End of week 3 no side effects to speak of.

Being on pump bg levels overnight usually good, taking statin before bed did think this might change but hasn't done.


----------



## nonethewiser (Aug 20, 2020)

Well statin taken as off to bed soon, month in no side effects.

Going to keep going on them, see no reason not to, pays to take lightly other peoples experience & try them yourself, same as any other drug.


----------



## nonethewiser (Sep 16, 2020)

Tomorrow is 2 months since starting statin, not forgotten dose yet & still no side effects.


Admittedly apprehensive before taking first dose but pleased took it, getting bloods checked next month for liver function, not worried as sure all will be good.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 17, 2020)

Good to hear @nonethewiser


----------



## nonethewiser (Nov 15, 2020)

Well 4 months in now still no side effects, how time flies.

Appointment was cancelled for liver check, due A1c test next few weeks so will get done at same time.


----------

